# Help all my amazons



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

All my amazons leaves are turning tranparent. WHY?


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

I would suspect that they are in need of iron.

I usually administer this by sticking small lumbs of red clay beneath and around the roots.

If your plants are going thru a stage with yellowing of the leaves before going transparent, Im absoulutely certain that iron will help you out.

There are also fertilizer-pellets to buy, that are used the same way as the clay.
If you haven't laid out a base-fertilizer when you started up your tank, you should maybe rather settle with this option.


----------

